# Frontier Rear Bumper Paint Code ?



## jhilb (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a 2004 Nissan Frontier XE.

Does anyone have (or know where they are located) the paint codes for the bumper, the metallic silver I guess it would be?

thanks


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

jhilb said:


> I have a 2004 Nissan Frontier XE.
> 
> Does anyone have (or know where they are located) the paint codes for the bumper, the metallic silver I guess it would be?
> 
> thanks


I looked in my service and owner's manual, but I'm sorry to say I couldn't find any color codes in there.

I haven't looked for any info on the bumper itself. You may want to do that or maybe the dealership or even a paint shop might have the code.


----------

